# Husband store & wife store



## eman (Feb 6, 2012)

store has just opened in New York City that offered free husbands. When women go to choose a husband, they have to follow the instructions at the entrance:

“You may visit this store ONLY ONCE! There are 6 floors to choose from. You may choose any item from a particular floor, or may choose to go up to the next floor, but you CANNOT go back down except to exit the building!

So, a woman goes to the store to find a husband. On the 1st floor the sign on the door reads: Floor 1 - These men Have Money

The 2nd floor sign reads: Floor 2 - These men Have Money and Love Kids.

The 3rd floor sign reads: Floor 3 - These men Have Money, Love Kids and are extremely Good Looking.

“Wow,” she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going. She goes to the 4th floor and sign reads:
Floor 4 - These men Have Money, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Good Looking and Help With Housework.

“Oh, mercy me!” she exclaims. “I can hardly stand it!” Still, she goes to the 5th floor and sign reads:
Floor 5 - These men Have Money, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Gorgeous, help with Housework and Have a Strong Romantic Streak.

She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the 6th floor and the Sign reads:
Floor 6 - You are visitor 71,456,012 to this floor. There are no men on this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that you are impossible to please.
Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store.

_To avoid gender bias charges, the store’s owner opened a Wife Store just across the street._

The 1st first floor has wives that have money.

The 2nd floor has wives that have money and love sex.

The 3rd through 6th floors have never been visited....


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 6, 2012)

That funny ! And how true it is !


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 6, 2012)

LMAO,,, SO TRUE


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## sunman76 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## papagrizz (Feb 8, 2012)

Sad but so true


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 8, 2012)

"For Sale: top 4 floors of building, completely unused!"

ROFL... good one!


----------



## stubshaft (Feb 10, 2012)

Great one.


----------



## sprky (Feb 10, 2012)

good one


----------



## venture (Feb 10, 2012)

I wonder if anyone ever stopped at the first floor of the Wives Store?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alelover (Feb 10, 2012)

That's funny. Sent it to all my married guy friends.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 10, 2012)

LOL....Thats Funny!!!!!


----------



## venture (Feb 10, 2012)

The Wives store sounds great?

Not sure how well I would do as merchandise at the Husband store?

Oh well?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

